# My dog is old



## Ravi

She is quite pathetic now. She no longer roams the neighborhood, she limps very badly, is terrified of loud noises (probably because she is deaf). She still enjoys her dinner.

Not sure what to do with her while we are on vacation. 

She may be miserable for 10 days or we put her down.


----------



## Si modo

So sorry, Ravi!

It's hard.  Always.

I suggest consulting your vet.  S/he will be a great help in making a decision.


----------



## uscitizen

My sympathy, dogs just do not live long enough.

btw you are Ravi again instead of Rivi?

Good I guess.


----------



## Sherry

If it were my pet, I'd only put her down if I was certain she'd be miserable while I was away on vacation.


----------



## Ravi

Sherry said:


> If it were my pet, I'd only put her down if I was certain she'd be miserable while I was away on vacation.


That's my thought, too. But then I feel guilty about not blowing off my vacation with my kids, who I haven't seen together since Christmas.

It is really hard not to know what is not the selfish thing to do.


----------



## Dabs

Oh dear, so sorry, I know this must be a hard decision for you. Do you not have any friends or relatives that could take care of her while you are away??
Someone you can trust, in case the pet became even worse. Have you spoken to your vet, what is his/her opinion??


----------



## Ravi

Oh, and fourth of July is in there and she's always freaked out over fireworks.


----------



## uscitizen

One should have a trusted friend the dog knows who would house sit with it.


----------



## Ravi

Dabs said:


> Oh dear, so sorry, I know this must be a hard decision for you. Do you not have any friends or relatives that could take care of her while you are away??
> Someone you can trust, in case the pet became even worse. Have you spoken to your vet, what is his/her opinion??


Well, no. Everyone else is on vacation or otherwise busy, except my neighbor, who is kind of a ditz.


----------



## Sherry

Ravi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were my pet, I'd only put her down if I was certain she'd be miserable while I was away on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my thought, too. But then I feel guilty about not blowing off my vacation with my kids, who I haven't seen together since Christmas.
> 
> It is really hard not to know what is not the selfish thing to do.
Click to expand...


Don't miss out on the time with your family. Are you worried because you'll have to kennel her, or do you know someone she'd be comfortable staying with??


----------



## Sallow

As long as she's eating..don't put her down.

See if cortizone will help the leg.


----------



## Ravi

uscitizen said:


> One should have a trusted friend the dog knows who would house sit with it.


There is one person, I will ask him. But he lives an hour away so it is a pretty big inconvenience.


----------



## Ravi

Sherry said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were my pet, I'd only put her down if I was certain she'd be miserable while I was away on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my thought, too. But then I feel guilty about not blowing off my vacation with my kids, who I haven't seen together since Christmas.
> 
> It is really hard not to know what is not the selfish thing to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't miss out on the time with your family. Are you worried because you'll have to kennel her, or do you know someone she'd be comfortable staying with??
Click to expand...

I think no matter what we do, if we leave her alone at this point, she'll die of a broken heart. 

She's always been terrified of kennels or boarding at the vet.


----------



## Mr. H.

Pet sitters are out there. Probably $10/day and they'll visit 3x/day. 
It's tough when they get into their senior years.


----------



## Ravi

Sallow said:


> As long as she's eating..don't put her down.
> 
> See if cortizone will help the leg.


I have been giving her that for a few years.


----------



## Trajan

well if you take a one hour ride and drop her off she will be there when you get back. 

my dog is old, she is going on 15 and getting deaf and blind, kidneys failing slowly, if we took a trip and she could not come, we would pay professional sitter if we had to to come sit with her etc.


----------



## random3434

Mr. H. said:


> Pet sitters are out there. Probably $10/day and they'll visit 3x/day.
> It's tough when they get into their senior years.



Quit making me cry Ravi! It's so hard to see this happen to our pets. 

And Mr. H has a good idea, would that work for you and your buddy?


----------



## Sherry

Ravi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my thought, too. But then I feel guilty about not blowing off my vacation with my kids, who I haven't seen together since Christmas.
> 
> It is really hard not to know what is not the selfish thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't miss out on the time with your family. Are you worried because you'll have to kennel her, or do you know someone she'd be comfortable staying with??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think no matter what we do, if we leave her alone at this point, she'll die of a broken heart.
> 
> She's always been terrified of kennels or boarding at the vet.
Click to expand...


 Too bad we can't skype with our pets.


----------



## Si modo

Ravi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my thought, too. But then I feel guilty about not blowing off my vacation with my kids, who I haven't seen together since Christmas.
> 
> It is really hard not to know what is not the selfish thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't miss out on the time with your family. Are you worried because you'll have to kennel her, or do you know someone she'd be comfortable staying with??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think no matter what we do, if we leave her alone at this point, she'll die of a broken heart.
> 
> She's always been terrified of kennels or boarding at the vet.
Click to expand...

I'd ask myself the hard question:  What is more tragic?  Having her last days spent being broken-hearted (misting up while typing this) or having her go peacefully with her last moments in your arms knowing she is loved so much?

(Dammit, now full blown tears.)


----------



## AllieBaba

How certain are we that she's going to die during this time period, regardless? If it's certain she's dying then have her put down. If she's just old and feeble, I'm not of the opinion that death is preferable to inconvenience..not for people or animals.


----------



## Mr. H.

Be sure to tune your ukulele before you leave town.


----------



## CMike

I am so sorry.

How sad.


----------



## jillian

Ravi said:


> She is quite pathetic now. She no longer roams the neighborhood, she limps very badly, is terrified of loud noises (probably because she is deaf). She still enjoys her dinner.
> 
> Not sure what to do with her while we are on vacation.
> 
> She may be miserable for 10 days or we put her down.



That sucks. But if she's still eating, she's ok. Is there someone who can stay with her? Or can you maybe take her with you?


----------



## AllieBaba

That's what I was thinking, too...


----------



## Sallow

AllieBaba said:


> How certain are we that she's going to die during this time period, regardless? If it's certain she's dying then have her put down. If she's just old and feeble, I'm not of the opinion that death is preferable to inconvenience..not for people or animals.



I spent thousands and was around him as much as possible when my Cocker Spaniel got cancer. When he stopped eating..I knew it was time.

 It broke my heart.


----------



## Vel

Ravi said:


> She is quite pathetic now. She no longer roams the neighborhood, she limps very badly, is terrified of loud noises (probably because she is deaf). She still enjoys her dinner.
> 
> Not sure what to do with her while we are on vacation.
> 
> She may be miserable for 10 days or we put her down.



 If you can find someone to take care of her you might try a Thundershirt for her anxiety. It sucks when they get old and arthritic. You might ask your vet about aspirin therapy rather than cortisone. It eases pain and inflammation without the nasty side effects of the steroids. 

Thundershirt | The Best Dog Anxiety Treatment


----------



## waltky

Poor doggie.


----------



## Ravi

Trajan said:


> well if you take a one hour ride and drop her off she will be there when you get back.
> 
> my dog is old, she is going on 15 and getting deaf and blind, kidneys failing slowly, if we took a trip and she could not come, we would pay professional sitter if we had to to come sit with her etc.



I think I will go the professional sitter route. She can not be dropped off somewhere else.


----------



## Ravi

Si modo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't miss out on the time with your family. Are you worried because you'll have to kennel her, or do you know someone she'd be comfortable staying with??
> 
> 
> 
> I think no matter what we do, if we leave her alone at this point, she'll die of a broken heart.
> 
> She's always been terrified of kennels or boarding at the vet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd ask myself the hard question:  What is more tragic?  Having her last days spent being broken-hearted (misting up while typing this) or having her go peacefully with her last moments in your arms knowing she is loved so much?
> 
> (Dammit, now full blown tears.)
Click to expand...

Oh, damn. Now I'm crying too.


----------



## Ravi

AllieBaba said:


> How certain are we that she's going to die during this time period, regardless? If it's certain she's dying then have her put down. If she's just old and feeble, I'm not of the opinion that death is preferable to inconvenience..not for people or animals.


I mostly agree with this. The problem is I can no longer tell if she is happy or not. Or how much pain she is really in.

She is so tumor ridden and crippled that strangers that see her ring my bell to ask me if she's been hit by a car.


----------



## California Girl

Ravi said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it were my pet, I'd only put her down if I was certain she'd be miserable while I was away on vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my thought, too. But then I feel guilty about not blowing off my vacation with my kids, who I haven't seen together since Christmas.
> 
> It is really hard not to know what is not the selfish thing to do.
Click to expand...


Ordinarily, I'll suggest you cancel your vacation - because your dog is more important. But.... I don't think you should put your dog's welfare above that of your children.... so, like Si Modo says, talk to your vet and see what advice they can give. Is there anyone you could ask to take care of the dog while you're away? Could you find someone to house sit and dog sit for ya?


----------



## jillian

Sallow said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> How certain are we that she's going to die during this time period, regardless? If it's certain she's dying then have her put down. If she's just old and feeble, I'm not of the opinion that death is preferable to inconvenience..not for people or animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent thousands and was around him as much as possible when my Cocker Spaniel got cancer. When he stopped eating..I knew it was time.
> 
> It broke my heart.
Click to expand...


I grew up with a cocker spaniel named Honey. She had epilepsy from the time she was a year old but lived until she was 12. I loved that dog... she wasn't much on kids, though.  Then I had cats as an adult. And now I have a lop eared rabbit. We spent about !,200 on surgery and medical care for him this year because he got an abscess that had to be removed. then i medicated him every day and gave him injections of anti-biotics. *sigh*

but he's really sweet


----------



## Valerie




----------



## strollingbones

dont put your dog down.....you will fill guilty for the rest of  your life...ever vacay....dogs do much better when they are outta sight from their owners....what you see as a scared little lifeless dog.....may be totally different at the vets.....sure they put on this big act when you leave...but 10 minutes later they are happy again....

have the kids come see you.....or just board the dog....she will be fine for 10 days....what is the worse that can happen?  she could die....well if you put her down...she will die...give her a chance......and talk to your vet....dont put your dog down cause it limps.....damn it woman


----------



## Ravi

strollingbones said:


> dont put your dog down.....you will fill guilty for the rest of  your life...ever vacay....dogs do much better when they are outta sight from their owners....what you see as a scared little lifeless dog.....may be totally different at the vets.....sure they put on this big act when you leave...but 10 minutes later they are happy again....
> 
> have the kids come see you.....or just board the dog....she will be fine for 10 days....what is the worse that can happen?  she could die....well if you put her down...she will die...give her a chance......and talk to your vet....dont put your dog down cause it limps.....damn it woman



It's much worse than a limp, Bones. It's more is she suffering or not and will being left alone make her die with a broken heart.

But you are probably right. 

Thanks.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Ravi said:


> She is quite pathetic now. She no longer roams the neighborhood, she limps very badly, is terrified of loud noises (probably because she is deaf). She still enjoys her dinner.
> 
> Not sure what to do with her while we are on vacation.
> 
> She may be miserable for 10 days or we put her down.



I can empathize.

I have 2 dogs both pushing 10 now.

As far as the limp, you should try laser therapy.  My cattle dog has a bad ankle that he comes up lame on quite a bit.  We've been doing laser at the vet and he's much better.

For fireworks we give him 5 mg of Valium.  He's still scared but much more chill about them.


----------



## strollingbones

talk to your vet....if you trust your vet....i would hate to think i put my damned dog down so i could relax on vacation......how you gonna relax after doing this???? come on...get the vets opinion...dont put all of this on yourself...


----------



## editec

Ravi said:


> She is quite pathetic now. She no longer roams the neighborhood, she limps very badly, is terrified of loud noises (probably because she is deaf). She still enjoys her dinner.
> 
> Not sure what to do with her while we are on vacation.
> 
> She may be miserable for 10 days or we put her down.


 
Believe it or not PROZAC might help her disposition.

Of course if her people go away she will be miserable.

That is the nature of dogs.

That is, I think, why we who live with dogs and who make them members of the family love them.

Dogs make most people _better_ people.


----------



## Skull Pilot

editec said:


> Dogs make most people _better_ people.


That's because dogs are better than people.


----------



## Truthmatters

No they are just more honest.

You are the one who loves her ravi.

Her days are short either way.

Trust your feelings and dont beat yourself up over it.


----------



## Ravi

I just got the doggie prozac and will see how it works.


----------



## strollingbones

good luck.....jake is getting up there...he is slowing down


----------



## AllieBaba

jillian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> How certain are we that she's going to die during this time period, regardless? If it's certain she's dying then have her put down. If she's just old and feeble, I'm not of the opinion that death is preferable to inconvenience..not for people or animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent thousands and was around him as much as possible when my Cocker Spaniel got cancer. When he stopped eating..I knew it was time.
> 
> It broke my heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up with a cocker spaniel named Honey. She had epilepsy from the time she was a year old but lived until she was 12. I loved that dog... she wasn't much on kids, though. Then I had cats as an adult. And now I have a lop eared rabbit. We spent about !,200 on surgery and medical care for him this year because he got an abscess that had to be removed. then i medicated him every day and gave him injections of anti-biotics. *sigh*
> 
> but he's really sweet
Click to expand...

 
My son's family has a pet bunny. He's a house bunny, lol. And the pit doesn't mess with him, even when he's running loose in the house! Too funny.


----------



## AllieBaba

Good luck, prayers for you and your pup, tough decision!


----------



## PixieStix

Mr. H. said:


> Pet sitters are out there. Probably $10/day and they'll visit 3x/day.
> It's tough when they get into their senior years.



I have done that for friends/neighbors before, for free. 

Asking a neighbor would not hurt.

I am so sorry about your dog, Ravi


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Ravi said:


> She is quite pathetic now. She no longer roams the neighborhood, she limps very badly, is terrified of loud noises (probably because she is deaf). She still enjoys her dinner.
> 
> Not sure what to do with her while we are on vacation.
> 
> She may be miserable for 10 days or we put her down.



How old is she ? Would a kennel be an option ?


----------



## Ravi

Momanohedhunter said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is quite pathetic now. She no longer roams the neighborhood, she limps very badly, is terrified of loud noises (probably because she is deaf). She still enjoys her dinner.
> 
> Not sure what to do with her while we are on vacation.
> 
> She may be miserable for 10 days or we put her down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old is she ? Would a kennel be an option ?
Click to expand...

15, and no it isn't.

Thanks everyone for your advice.

My daughter talked a friend of hers into taking care of the dog and I got the doggie prozac which seems to relieve her fear of loud noises. I also made her a safe place to hide that she can easily get in and out of without too much walking. She has used it constantly.

We shall see.


----------



## Ravi

So, my doggie survived. 

I gave her half a dose of doggie xanax before we left to see how she would do and it mellowed her out.

She was given a full dose on 4th of July and she stretched out  in the grass like she was dead and freaked my neighbor out.

Thank you all again.


----------



## Truthmatters

glad to hear it


----------



## strollingbones

glad things went well


----------



## Douger

Ravi said:


> She is quite pathetic now. She no longer roams the neighborhood, she limps very badly, is terrified of loud noises (probably because she is deaf). She still enjoys her dinner.
> 
> Not sure what to do with her while we are on vacation.
> 
> She may be miserable for 10 days or we put her down.


Be humane. Get it over with. I've done it many times over the years. Cheeseburger( with bacon), Injection...........listo.
I love animals but I'm a realist.


----------



## AllieBaba

Is it humane to *get it over with*?

I mean, we're all going to die eventually. Should we just get it over with and save ourselves the fear, pain and uncertainty?

I have yet to see an animal attempt suicide. They will choose life as long as it is an option. When it's not, they will creep away and die on their own. 

Glad it worked out for you Ravi. I offered my opinion, but just so you know, if you'd chosen to put the old pup down, it would of course be entirely your choice to make. Having had so many animals myself, I know how hard it is...they can't talk to us, and we do make mistakes, that's just the nature of it. I've never had an animal put down for anything other than over the top issues...a blind horse once, who was dangerous, and a kitten who was so frostbitten that the vet couldn't see any way to give her a decent quality of life. I have, however, been responsible for the deaths of animals that were in my care, through my own stupidity, mistakes or bad luck. 

So I'm glad your dog lived to see another day. Dogs treasure every day, of that I'm sure. Regardless of what their situation is. It's what makes them so wonderful.


----------



## Valerie

Ravi said:


> So, my doggie survived.
> 
> I gave her half a dose of doggie xanax before we left to see how she would do and it mellowed her out.
> 
> She was given a full dose on 4th of July and she stretched out  in the grass like she was dead and freaked my neighbor out.
> 
> Thank you all again.






That's great news!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

As long as the dog can get some pleasure out of life, even if it is just eating her dinner, don't put her down!

And the fact that she is eating shows that she doesn't feel too horrible.  If she felt really bad, she wouldn't eat.

So hard.  They are so sweet and so dependent on us.  Heart breakers.


----------



## DiAnna

Such a sad time in a pet owner's life.   Nearly all of my beloved pets have died after a long life, and it's heartbreaking to see one's beloved pet wither with illness and old age.  My heart goes out to you.  You will know when you see "that" look in your beloved dog's eyes that he is waiting for you to do the kind thing for him.  Until then, cherish the days you have and the memories that you will keep always.


----------



## Warrior102

My dog is 13. Still ok, but he's as dead as a doorknob!
Good dog - he's been getting a lot of hot dogs lately for treats, vs. the boring bisquits from a box....


----------



## Sallow

Douger said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is quite pathetic now. She no longer roams the neighborhood, she limps very badly, is terrified of loud noises (probably because she is deaf). She still enjoys her dinner.
> 
> Not sure what to do with her while we are on vacation.
> 
> She may be miserable for 10 days or we put her down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be humane. Get it over with. I've done it many times over the years. Cheeseburger( with bacon), Injection...........listo.
> I love animals but I'm a realist.
Click to expand...


Stop being an idiot.

I've seen dogs live to the age of 22.


----------



## tinydancer

jillian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> How certain are we that she's going to die during this time period, regardless? If it's certain she's dying then have her put down. If she's just old and feeble, I'm not of the opinion that death is preferable to inconvenience..not for people or animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent thousands and was around him as much as possible when my Cocker Spaniel got cancer. When he stopped eating..I knew it was time.
> 
> It broke my heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up with a cocker spaniel named Honey. She had epilepsy from the time she was a year old but lived until she was 12. I loved that dog... she wasn't much on kids, though.  Then I had cats as an adult. And now I have a lop eared rabbit. We spent about !,200 on surgery and medical care for him this year because he got an abscess that had to be removed. then i medicated him every day and gave him injections of anti-biotics. *sigh*
> 
> but he's really sweet
Click to expand...




Rabbits make awesome pets. A lot of people don't realize how wonderous they can be. My 
"thunderbunny" (yes named after val kilmer's movie " thunderheart" ) was this bunny that I swear looked like a chocolate point siamese but in a bunny body. 

He was so cool. It's really neat to see that you have a lop.


----------



## AllieBaba

My son's family have a pit bull, and a pet bunny. Yes, they both run in the house loose at the same time (tho not unchaperoned). 

The bunny is hilarious. I can't believe it has survived this long..the kids are very physical with it, and when it has had enough it hides behind my son's feet, lol. He loves that goofy thing.


----------



## percysunshine

Ravi said:


> She is quite pathetic now. She no longer roams the neighborhood, she limps very badly, is terrified of loud noises (probably because she is deaf). She still enjoys her dinner.
> 
> Not sure what to do with her while we are on vacation.
> 
> She may be miserable for 10 days or we put her down.



What the hell...take the dog with you. Might be the time of her life.


----------



## tinydancer

Ravi said:


> So, my doggie survived.
> 
> I gave her half a dose of doggie xanax before we left to see how she would do and it mellowed her out.
> 
> She was given a full dose on 4th of July and she stretched out  in the grass like she was dead and freaked my neighbor out.
> 
> Thank you all again.



whoooohooo!!

 I'm late to the thread and I'm so glad you had a happy ending. I'd kill for one more day one more breath from my dusty roads and bad ass. If your baby (your dog)  is eating and still kicking and even if they are complete basket cases in old age (I had a cat Pyewacket who lived to be 20 plus and he was Mr. Magoo in the household but healthy) my thoughts are that I owe them for the companionship they have given me.

Good show Ravi. And I hope you had a wonderous vacation with your children as well.

Yours,

td


----------



## AllieBaba

My dog is old, my foot is cold, I have a shoe I like to hold....


----------



## Ravi

Now she's fallen and she can't get up. The last few times I was able to help her, but now she wants to bite me if I try.


----------



## random3434

Ravi said:


> Now she's fallen and she can't get up. The last few times I was able to help her, but now she wants to bite me if I try.



No! 

 Oh Ravi,,take her to the vet tomorrow.....


----------



## Ravi

Yeah.....poor baby


----------



## DiAnna

Ravi said:


> Now she's fallen and she can't get up. The last few times I was able to help her, but now she wants to bite me if I try.



I'm so very, very sorry.


----------



## del

Ravi said:


> Yeah.....poor baby



mine is getting to that, too. i'm really sorry


----------



## Trajan

if...if you believe now is the time to let her go and don't want to go to the vet, they will come to you. I won't bring my dog to an antiseptic environment like that when the times comes, she'll be home in our arms...


----------



## lilbug

Ravi said:


> Now she's fallen and she can't get up. The last few times I was able to help her, but now she wants to bite me if I try.



Truly, I am so sorry.  This is breaking my heart. 

Please, don't let anyone else tell you how to handle this time.  This is such a personal choice and each of us must do what we feel we can live with and what is comfortable for our fur babies, whether it be at the vet or in your home.


----------



## Ravi

sigh...it is time.

I will never get over saying goodbye to my pets.


----------



## Disenchanted61

Take her with you, there is a good possibility you may never see her alive again.


----------



## jillian

Ravi said:


> sigh...it is time.
> 
> I will never get over saying goodbye to my pets.



i'm sorry, ravi. i know you gave the pup a great home and a ton of love.


----------



## Ravi

Thanks....and thanks to all of you for your advice and good wishes.


----------



## Valerie

Tissue...?


----------



## Si modo

Sucks.

I understand.

Now, still misty.

The hurt never really gets better, but with time, we handle the hurt better.


----------



## Shogun

These are reasons that I refuse to watch Marley and Me; my best wishes for the health of your long time companion.  Doobie, my oldest dog, is ten years old now and he's really showing it.  He can't jump off of the couch anymore because it hurts his joints and he's very rotund for his stick-like legs so it just gets bad.



I'm going to cry like a fucking baby the day he dies.  


Again, my best wishes for many long years to come.


----------



## CMike

I am very sorry.


----------



## DiAnna

Ravi said:


> sigh...it is time.
> 
> I will never get over saying goodbye to my pets.



I'm so very, very sorry.  I've been there, more times than I wish to count.  It's a travesty that our beloved pets live such short lives.  You are doing the right thing.  Your beloved is counting on you to ease its suffering, and it will love you for an eternity because you have shared your heart and your love.  Bless you, and bless your beloved pet.


----------



## Sarah G

Ravi said:


> Now she's fallen and she can't get up. The last few times I was able to help her, but now she wants to bite me if I try.



I'm sorry.  God I am not even that much of a dog person but they sure do get you.


----------



## Ropey

Ravi said:


> She still enjoys her dinner.



So do I. 



Ravi said:


> Not sure what to do with her while we are on vacation.
> 
> She may be miserable for 10 days or we put her down.



That's a tough decision. Not many people want to burden others with a sickly animal to care for. A kennel might do the trick if the finances are not a great consideration.


----------



## editec

You'll put your old dog down so you won't feel guilty about going on vacation?!


----------



## Valerie

editec said:


> You'll put your old dog down so you won't feel guilty about going on vacation?!





This thread is 3 months old and Ravi is already back from vacation for a while now.



It's a difficult call to make in the last stages like this...  I feel for you, Rav!  








_There are no good-byes, where ever you'll be, you'll be in my heart._  Ghandi


----------



## Claudette

Its such a shame that our pals don't have a very long life span. 

Have held them in my arms when the time comes many, many times. 

Its just the price we all pay for loving and sharing our lives with a dog.


----------



## Shogun




----------



## Si modo

Rainbow Bridge Poem

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our pets are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.

The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; Her eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your dog, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

~Author Unknown


----------



## Ropey

Si modo said:


> Rainbow Bridge Poem
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> 
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge.There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together.There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our pets are warm and comfortable.
> 
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by.
> 
> The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> 
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; Her eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your dog, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> 
> ~Author Unknown



Lovely. Thank you for this. I've some welcomes coming soon


----------



## Synthaholic

Ravi, if you do decide that it's time, find a vet who will come to your house.  My Black Labrador developed cancer 4 years ago, and my vet was so gracious, coming to my back yard (where I had pre-dug a 5 foot grave).  Having her in her own backyard, she had no anxiety, and she was wagging her tail because there were new people 'visiting'.  The first injection put her in a deep sleep, in my arms.  The second one euthanized her.  It was so much better than a vet office.

Most folks do not realize this, but you cannot take a euthanized pet out of a vet's office.  They keep the body, you leave to drive home, all upset, and your pet ends up in a black plastic garbage bag in a dumpster.  Some vets sell the bodies to rendering plants which make the rounds to different vets each week.  Not my family members!  I can go out next to my shed and visit her gravesite whenever I wish, and that helped a lot.  I have another of my dogs on the other side of the shed, and a friend's Fox Terrier buried next to him, because he lived in an apartment.

Folks who know me from Hannity, like Liability, Dr. House, etc. no doubt remember my longtime sigline photo of her:







Here are the two of them together:







Good luck with this, Ravi.


----------



## Sarah G

Synthaholic said:


> Ravi, if you do decide that it's time, find a vet who will come to your house.  My Black Labrador developed cancer 4 years ago, and my vet was so gracious, coming to my back yard (where I had pre-dug a 5 foot grave).  Having her in her own backyard, she had no anxiety, and she was wagging her tail because there were new people 'visiting'.  The first injection put her in a deep sleep, in my arms.  The second one euthanized her.  It was so much better than a vet office.
> 
> Most folks do not realize this, but you cannot take a euthanized pet out of a vet's office.  They keep the body, you leave to drive home, all upset, and your pet ends up in a black plastic garbage bag in a dumpster.  Some vets sell the bodies to rendering plants which make the rounds to different vets each week.  Not my family members!  I can go out next to my shed and visit her gravesite whenever I wish, and that helped a lot.  I have another of my dogs on the other side of the shed, and a friend's Fox Terrier buried next to him, because he lived in an apartment.
> 
> Folks who know me from Hannity, like Liability, Dr. House, etc. no doubt remember my longtime sigline photo of her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the two of them together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with this, Ravi.



That has got to be one of the best dog pics ever.  Always loved that one.  

Good advice for Ravi.


----------



## random3434

My heart is breaking for you Ravi..............


----------



## Synthaholic

Ravi, I didn't realize this was an old thread when I posted that.  I'm sorry.   It was late, and I hadn't read the whole thread.

I'm so glad that Trajan mentioned a home vet visit before you had to decide.


----------



## The Infidel

Well reading thru this thread made me cry.... Its never easy letting go of a dear friend.

Sorry to hear about your loss Ravi. You obviously loved your pup very much.

I am dreading the day... my old friend is nearly 13 years old.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

My first dog passed in the mid 70's and I still feel her around me from time to time.


----------



## Ravi

Synthaholic said:


> Ravi, I didn't realize this was an old thread when I posted that.  I'm sorry.   It was late, and I hadn't read the whole thread.
> 
> I'm so glad that Trajan mentioned a home vet visit before you had to decide.


No, it was a great suggestion so don't be sorry. It is good to get that sort of information out there. I didn't know that a vet would come to your home and it certainly made everything much easier.


----------



## The Infidel

Ravi said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, I didn't realize this was an old thread when I posted that.  I'm sorry.   It was late, and I hadn't read the whole thread.
> 
> I'm so glad that Trajan mentioned a home vet visit before you had to decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was a great suggestion so don't be sorry. It is good to get that sort of information out there. I didn't know that a vet would come to your home and it certainly made everything much easier.
Click to expand...


Is it a local reg. that requires you to not be able to bring your pet home for burial?

I have never had that problem. I have a pet cemetery in my backyard, which is why I dont think I can ever move 

Been here for 20+ yrs....


----------



## Big Black Dog

My wife's pussy is old.  She is close to 14 years old.  Starting to look a little skaggly too...  Still purrs though!


----------



## Ravi

The Infidel said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, I didn't realize this was an old thread when I posted that.  I'm sorry.   It was late, and I hadn't read the whole thread.
> 
> I'm so glad that Trajan mentioned a home vet visit before you had to decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was a great suggestion so don't be sorry. It is good to get that sort of information out there. I didn't know that a vet would come to your home and it certainly made everything much easier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it a local reg. that requires you to not be able to bring your pet home for burial?
> 
> I have never had that problem. I have a pet cemetery in my backyard, which is why I dont think I can ever move
> 
> Been here for 20+ yrs....
Click to expand...

It probably is a local regulation. Our vet just had us sign a paper stating we choose to have a private burial and then he didn't ask any questions about that.


----------



## Si modo

Ravi said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi, I didn't realize this was an old thread when I posted that.  I'm sorry.   It was late, and I hadn't read the whole thread.
> 
> I'm so glad that Trajan mentioned a home vet visit before you had to decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was a great suggestion so don't be sorry. It is good to get that sort of information out there. I didn't know that a vet would come to your home and it certainly made everything much easier.
Click to expand...

I had no idea that a vet would come to a home for that!

That is a great thing.  You're right.


----------



## Sarah G

Valerie said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll put your old dog down so you won't feel guilty about going on vacation?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is 3 months old and Ravi is already back from vacation for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a difficult call to make in the last stages like this...  I feel for you, Rav!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _There are no good-byes, where ever you'll be, you'll be in my heart._  Ghandi
Click to expand...


Is that a screen cap from Marley and Me?  It's so beautiful..


----------



## Valerie

Sarah G said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll put your old dog down so you won't feel guilty about going on vacation?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is 3 months old and Ravi is already back from vacation for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a difficult call to make in the last stages like this...  I feel for you, Rav!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _There are no good-byes, where ever you'll be, you'll be in my heart._  Ghandi
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a screen cap from Marley and Me?  It's so beautiful..
Click to expand...





  I never saw that movie...  I got the pic off google images.


----------



## Sarah G

Valerie said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is 3 months old and Ravi is already back from vacation for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a difficult call to make in the last stages like this...  I feel for you, Rav!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _There are no good-byes, where ever you'll be, you'll be in my heart._  Ghandi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a screen cap from Marley and Me?  It's so beautiful..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never saw that movie...  I got the pic off google images.
Click to expand...


It's a great movie.  You'll cry but it's a classic.


----------



## Ropey

Big Black Dog said:


> My wife's pussy is old.  She is close to 14 years old.  Starting to look a little skaggly too...  Still purrs though!



I believe that they purr to comfort themselves, and that they have to be vulnerable to purr.  That's why they purr when in pain as well.  It's also why they isolate when in pain. In order to comfort themselves from the pain by purring a wave of calm...

Dogs? Not so much...


----------



## Valerie

Sarah G said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a screen cap from Marley and Me?  It's so beautiful..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never saw that movie...  I got the pic off google images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a great movie.  You'll cry but it's a classic.
Click to expand...






Probably why I never saw it.  I had plenty of crying after the loss of my own dog...  I'm sure I'll end up seeing it eventually, though...


----------



## sarahgop

i hope all is well.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

So sorry for your loss. I nearly lost mine today. I was lucky.


----------

